# [free] [iOS] Hwat: Haunted



## Resentient (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi guys,
my name is James and I have a silly game some of you might like. (It's not commercial -it's not even professional  ), 
but it uses recognition of images where you are given a clue and have to find the right object to satisfy the answer.

If you have any feedback, it would be welcome. I think the main idea could be used for other things.

There are grammatical errors introduced by the artist. My apologies about them (he wasn't a native speaker).

-James

App Store link


----------



## Resentient (Oct 26, 2016)




----------

